# Lionel 4-4-2 Atlantic



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While I've always been told that Lionel G is 1/32 scale, I'm wondering about the size of the 4-4-2 Atlantic.

Does anyone have one of these locos that they can compare to a 1:29th scale loco made by Aristo or USAT.

Is it really that much smaller?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

While I've always been told that Lionel G is 1/32 scale, I'm wondering about the size of the 4-4-2 Atlantic. 
I believe it is 1/29th. It looks great double-heading in front of the Pacific as a 'pilot'. (It is a little taller - can't possibly be 1/32nd.)


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems bigger than 1:29 to me. I would guess not quite 1:24. Figures that look right in the Lionel cab would be too big in the aristo cab. I want to say 1:27


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok that is great. 

I really like these engines and hope to buy one sometime. 

It's will look great pulling 2 or 3 B&O Heavy Weight passenger cars. 

Thanks for the info and pics guys.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got one of those things that I stuck an Aristo mallet drive under to make medium consolidation... I also 
shortened and converted an Aristo Pacific to a consolidation, again using a mallet drive.. Their almost identical 
in size, ( l-w-h) they may not be exactly 1/29, but their close enough that no- one is going to know the diff...
Compare the 2 in the pics below...
Paul R...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking loco Paul.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like these engines and hope to buy one sometime. 
The guy who bought all the stock from Lionel is usually at ECLSTS in York ,PA. I believe he wants $200-300 for them - NIB.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete 

I hope to make it to York in April 2013.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, He wanted $495 for the ones with sound. Better to buy off Ebay. I have a Pennsy unit. As The Pennsy used the same boiler for the 2-6-0, 2-8-0 and 4-4-2 I also want to make a Consolidation out of one. 

LAO


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I made two of those same consolidations, marrying the 4-4-2 shell to the aristo mikado underframe. I also got one to run as a PRR E6, following George Schreyers's tips for improving it.

Here it is side by sode with an aristo 0-4-0 and a USAT F3 B-unit. 























i still think it's a little big, but it's passable. I like the 4-4-2 a lot, even though the detail is a little crude


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you run it with other 1:29 you won't feel that it's out of scale. They can be made to run very well, and are relatively powerful. George Schreyer has good info on it, and I added some tweaks to my setup. 

It's under "motive power"..."lionel"... "atlantic"... 

Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

They are a nice loco and I have one GN in prestine running condition for the collection. 
I also have a couple more on hand for kitbashing purposes and an extra complete frame. One nice thing I like is the molded belprairie firebox. Most GN steamers had this. The Q2 2-10-2 I'm building has that shell section incorperated in it. I would like to find some extra shells to cut the fire box out and upgrade my mikados to be more GN looking. My question is this... Can 2 of the frames with the 80" drivers be married together and run well ??? My next steamer project after the 2-10-2 will be an S class northern. Perhaps 2 locos. One S-1 class with smaller drivers - Aristo Pacific frames and the 2nd would be the S2 class with the 80" drivers. The S1 has a Belprairie firebox, but the S2 does not. Either way they'll be intresting projects









Rocky


----------

